# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  O melhor sitio para recolher agua

## Miguel L. Jeronimo

ola a todos.
 gostaria de saber, se agua for recolhida, em mar alto, e melhor que a recolhida em terra?
     um abraço miguel jeronimo

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> ola a todos.
>  gostaria de saber, se agua for recolhida, em mar alto, e melhor que a recolhida em terra?
>      um abraço miguel jeronimo


 :Olá: Viva
Teoricamente sim desde que por lá não tenha passado um petroleiro que tenha deixado na sua esteira um rasto de tanques lavados :EEK!: . Actualmente e com a evolução ocorrida nos últimos 20 anos relativamente a tratamento de efluentes industriais, domésticos, aguas residuais etc... o panorama costeiro melhorou muito, um aspeto que em tempos, mais de dez anos, nos afastava da água natural, agora não. Fica ao teu critério.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

> Teoricamente sim desde que por lá não tenha passado um petroleiro que tenha deixado na sua esteira um rasto de tanques lavados


 em principio o petroleo e afins ficam a superficie, se a recolher a 15/20 m de profundidade, corro muito menos riscos? e deve ser bastante rica em zooplankton.
  um abraço   miguel jeronimo :SbOk3:

----------


## João Manarte

Miguel aí na ericeira é complicado tirares agua sem apanhares uma valente molha lool mas é um optimo sitio, um sitio que te facilita bastante é desceres com o carro até ao porto da praia dos pescadores e ires la recolher, do lado direito quem ta virado po mar, ou ate se conheceres algum pescador crava.lhe  :Coradoeolhos:  o problema é que ali tambem deve tar um pouco poluido.
Cumps

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> em principio o petroleo e afins ficam a superficie, se a recolher a 15/20 m de profundidade, corro muito menos riscos? e deve ser bastante rica em zooplankton.
>   um abraço   miguel jeronimo


 :Olá:  15 o 20 metros é capaz de ser pouco porque o calado (parte do casco que fica submerso) de um petroleiro pode ter 8 metros ou mais e carregado pode ir a 24 metros, neste site engraçado que encontrei fala de alguns petroleiros de grande calado 

http://bfcentral.oi.com.br/forum/sho...t=17325&page=2

http://forum.gamesbrasil.com.br/arch...p/t-38222.html

http://autoracing.cidadeinternet.com...hp/t41715.html

e então se falarmos do famoso Berge Stahl de transporte de minério que só opera em dois portos de mar, um dos quais o de Roterdam na Holanda onde só pode entrar com maré cheia e o fundo tem de ser dragado até ter 24 metros de profundidade com a maré cheia para deixar passar os 23 metros de calado do navio, a coisa complica-se :yb665:   :Big Grin:  





aqui tens uma ideia de como fica na doca

http://home.versatel.nl/john-r/de_berge_stahl.htm

http://www.navsoft.com.br/wmview.php?ArtID=6

e aqui tens uns quantos mais só para te divertires :SbSourire:  

http://www.answers.com/topic/list-of...-longest-ships

....na realidade a coisa não será assim tão complicada a menos que resolvas ir justamente recolher a água numa zona de passagem destes brinquedos de engenharia naval e se por acaso isso acontecesse lembra-te de sair da frente porque para além de terem pouca visibilidade, o radar de superfície se calhar nem dá por ti e mesmo que dê travões naquelas coisas....é mentira..., nem notam :yb624:  :yb624: 

enfim isto foi para relaxar :Big Grin:   :SbOk3:  . Se de facto tens meios para recolher a água a 3 ou 4 Km da costa, será interessante mas tal como na costa ficas sempre dependente do estado do tempo, em mar aberto muito pior. Digamos que numa situação em que podes recolher água na costa sem grandes problemas, já o mesmo não poderás fazer em mar aberto devido ao estado do tempo, muito ventoso por exemplo. Quanto a zooplancton poderá ser mais rico ou não, tudo dependerá da zona e correntes existentes e na costa à noite também poderás ter bons resultados. Não sei de que volume de água estás a pensar mas se calhar a recolha na costa será mais prática, mais barata, mais viável. Já agora de que meios dispões para ir recolher a água mar adentro :SbQuestion2:  Já pensaste em organizar recolhas dessa natureza com pessoas interessadas :SbQuestion2:  Pode ser interessante, pondera sobre o custo/beneficio.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

> ... mas tal como na costa ficas sempre dependente do estado do tempo, em mar aberto muito pior. Digamos que numa situação em que podes recolher água na costa sem grandes problemas, já o mesmo não poderás fazer em mar aberto devido ao estado do tempo, muito ventoso por exemplo. 
> 
>  Já agora de que meios dispões para ir recolher a água mar adentro Já pensaste em organizar recolhas dessa natureza com pessoas interessadas Pode ser interessante, pondera sobre o custo/beneficio.
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno


 ola 
acho que e mais o contrario, pq se estiver 2m de ondas eu consigo ir ao mar, na costa ja nao consigo devido a forte rebentaçao. quanto ao vento mais molha menos molha e igual.
 quanto aos meios costumo ir a pesca de barco, com o meu pai, portanto os custos sao reduzidos.
 quanto aos navios nao ira haver grande problema, pq o fundo do mar, onde eu vou recolher a agua, fica a 20/25 m, portanto era impossivel passar por la algum desses navios.

ps: obrigado pelas fotos e links dos navios, estavam muito fixe e nem tinha idea da monstrousidade :SbSourire24:   :bompost:  
   m abraço miguel jeronimo  :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> ola 
> acho que e mais o contrario, pq se estiver 2m de ondas eu consigo ir ao mar, na costa ja nao consigo devido a forte rebentaçao. quanto ao vento mais molha menos molha e igual.
>  quanto aos meios costumo ir a pesca de barco, com o meu pai, portanto os custos sao reduzidos.
>  quanto aos navios nao ira haver grande problema, pq o fundo do mar, onde eu vou recolher a agua, fica a 20/25 m, portanto era impossivel passar por la algum desses navios.
> 
> ps: obrigado pelas fotos e links dos navios, estavam muito fixe e nem tinha idea da monstrousidade  
>    m abraço miguel jeronimo


 :SbOk3: Viva 
Assim sendo, ou seja, dados os meios que tens, é de aproveitar, força aí (e se puderes e te lembrares, tira umas fotografias para todos vermos e será também uma forma de ir lá contigo sem ir...)...até porque o Berge Stahl que acho fabuloso e de que gosto muito desta imagem, 



não vai ser problema :Big Grin: 
Fico contente por teres apreciado as imagens dos navios colossais que tal como nós ao seu lado somos diminutos, esses navios também o são perante o imenso e poderoso mar, seja como for essas obras de engenharia naval impressionam :SbSourire19: 
Resta-me desejar-te boa recolha de água, boas viagens :SbOk3:  (e se puderes tira fotografias dessas expedições...)

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------

